# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  چطور متغییرها رو در یک فایل php ذخیره کنم

## pc_mahdi

سلام دوستان 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطور مئلا 10 متغییر رو در یک فایل پی اچ پی ذخیره کنم

مثال : 
$test1 = "متن اول";
$test2 = 'متن دوم';
$test3 = 'متن سوم';

که میخوام در فایل setting.php ذخیره بشند

تشکر

----------


## ghasemweb

> سلام دوستان 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطور مئلا 10 متغییر رو در یک فایل پی اچ پی ذخیره کنم
> 
> مثال : 
> $test1 = "متن اول";
> $test2 = 'متن دوم';
> $test3 = 'متن سوم';
> 
> که میخوام در فایل setting.php ذخیره بشند
> ...


با توابع نوشتن در فایل که سرچ کنید کلی سورس و مثال ریخته براش:

file_put_contents($filename, $content)

----------

